# fetch



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

initiate it yourself first, play a little gentle tugging and toss and catch the toy yourself, play some mroe tugging etc. Don't throw it for her until she knows she's going to have fun with YOU when she has it. It's got to be you rather than the toy that is fun, or else she'll just go have more fun with the toy alone! Toss it about and play tug, but don't push for fetching yet, cos she sees no reason to bring it back to you yet


----------



## Sara (Aug 2, 2009)

This video might help.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...xi8WjDQ&q=retriever+training+pat+nolan&hl=en#


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

India said:


> Does any one have any tips on how to teach fetch to a puppy she is 11 weeks?
> 
> When I throw a ball she goes and gets it and runs to bed to play. When I call her, she runs to me without the ball.
> 
> i was just wondering if any one knew how to help thanks in advance!


You need to teach her the "come" command first. Once she's got that down it makes teaching "fetch" a hell of a lot easier.
With teaching dogs any tricks its very helpful for them to know basic obedience first (sit, down, stay, come)... this makes training anything else easier as it's usually the first step to a bigger command.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Put her in your lap. Tease her with the ball (at this age I use a cat-toy ball that is small and easy for the puppy to hold). When she is good and interested in the toy, toss it about 18" away from you. When she picks up the toy, call PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY! She will usually come back. When she does, make a big deal about it.... PARTY PARTY PARTY! Always end while she is still "hot" for the game.

If she will not come back and she always runs away, then you will need to put her on a thin long line so you can reel her in. Once she is in, PARTY PARTY PARTY! Use the long line every time you play fetch and it will enforce the idea that retrieving is fun and that she is doing a good job when she brings back the toy.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I know this is an old tread but were having the same problems... so what if they come back without the toy? or she takes forever to pick it up? we play tug, she loves it but. . . she just doesnt seem to get that if she brings it back we get to play tug again.... any suggestions? She has done a few PERFECT ones, and the party was HUGE cause i was so excited!! but she just seems to loose interest so easy. . .


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

How old is she? Are you doing this on leash? How far are you throwing it?

I'd start by taking it back close. Do it someplace where there are few distractions like a hallway in your house. Tease her with the toy and really get her riled up. Then toss the toy only about 3 ft in front of you. Don't praise her when she goes out for it and don't praise her when she goes to pick it up. Only PRAISE PRAISE PRAISE once she has it solidly in her mouth. Then you can reel her in, moving backwards as you do so. I would not play tug with it. I think I would trade her for a high value treat so that she gets the idea of giving it up.

If she simply won't retrieve... as in she refuses to go after the object or she refuses to pick up the object, then you have to teach a forced retrieve. I do this with an ear pinch. Some folks do it with clicker training. It is a multi step process though and you will need professional help to show you how.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

She is almost 9 months, and she'll do it every once in awhile, and bring straight back, on variable distance. she is very consistent when we do it in the kitchen, because it is the only choice, treats don't work because she is so food motivated as soon as she sees them she drops what she is carrying and just wants the food, ive tried hidden food but once she knows it is there, she is done. I do think i praise too early though, that is a good point to wait until she has it, should i be waiting until she is moving or just when she has a good hold?


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

This is so easy! OK get 3 balls that way YOU always have one.

So this is the game you throw ball one and dog runs and chases it. If dog picks it up and runs kind of back in your direction start bouncing the second ball. Your dog will probably want your second ball now throw that ball. Your dog will more than likely drop ball one near you. Now you still have ball three start bouncing it and again as dog starts back throw it. This game with three balls gives you a chance to pick up the other balls and you win the game.

In the beginning make the game fun for your dog and don't put in to many rules.

As you and your dog get better at playing fetch you can then start adding trading a treat for the ball.

If you ever watch the Disc dog people they use multiple Frisbees in there routines. hmmm wonder why?


----------

